# Trying in HK?



## GeorgefromBG (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello there,
Just wondering about a few things, and when you have questions its best to ask.
I live in eastern europe, but things here are not right. I mean everything feels upside-down and me and my girlfriend have decided to move on.
I am currently looking for a job opening in asia and more specifically Hong Kong or Japan.
Early next year we are planning a trip to HK to see how things are, maybe attend some interviews and decide what to do.
I've read so much on HK, but its best to hear it from the source.
We're wondering what is a proper salary in HK so we will be able to live a normal life there, covering all necessary expences, nothing fancy there, just living normal?
Also for the trip, we're thinking of finding a serviced appartment for our stay. How much should we pay for a decent place for let's say a month's stay? Again nothing fancy, but not a ****hole.
And what kind of people are needed by HK employers? We're both machine engineers with my GF. Not much chance of finding a suitable job with that, or not?
Of course we have potential in other fields like IT and automotive.
Finally any chance getting by with English only, or Cantonese is a must?
Thank you very much for your imput.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

A old 500 sq ft apartment will run 8,000 HK Dollars ($ 1,000 US Dollars)or a bit more per month. A smaller service apartment can run over 18,000 minimum. Electricity can easily cost $200 to 300 US Dollars per month. Food will cost you the same as in Europe but cheaper if you eat the Local junk food cooked in the street or you boil water and place noodles in it. Office work and teaching jobs are needed. Fixing cars there are 3 million wanting to do that.


----------



## GeorgefromBG (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't think I qualify for a teacher. I am fluent in English but not a native speaker. Office work sounds good, as a engineer I've seen a lot of paperwork.
Any comment on the cantonese language issue. Any chance of getting by with only English and Japanese. It's all I got.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

If you only speak English then your chances will be limited. There are openings for English only speakers but as I mentioned you will be limited of choices and might be in certain fields. Car mechanics will most likely have to know 2 or 3 languages.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

your 1st problem would be getting a visa that allows you to work HK. IT and automotive places generally fiilled by locals, unless you can find a managerial opening.
Do a little research on the net. Here is a place to start: Job search, talent recruit & career resources | JobsDB Hong Kong

It'sonly one of many companies like this, but it may help you get a feel for the job market in HK and what is available that matches your skills/qualifications


----------



## hongkonger (Dec 28, 2011)

I am a HKer so I am the best one to answer. Engineering positions - there are alot but junior ones are mostly filled by locals. There might be companies looking for people from your region, if they need business connections there. So try your luck. Look up at classifiedpost(dot)com.

Then language. I think it is perfectly for you to speak English and not Cantonese, especially if you are not looking for junior positions. Middle management and up all speak good English. We do need to. 

Accommodation. There are steep and cheap options, depends on districts and accessibility. There are outlying islands such as Lamma and Lantau Islands where you could find a lot of expats. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## GeorgefromBG (Dec 20, 2011)

I will look into those sites. I'm hoping to find a company that will sponsor a work visa.
I am a Machine Engineer and although my experience is mainly in automotive engineering, I am flexible and hope that I'll be able to learn and do the job properly.
Thank you for the useful information mates.


----------

